# Jeans wearing out



## lexar27 (Jan 8, 2015)

Something I've noticed the more i train as years go by. I know im getting larger but man this is getting annoying.  It seems the jean crotch tends to wear out quite often on my jeans. I stopped with getting jeans at Kohls for exmple. Hoping that ones from American Eagle were better, nope still happening. I noticed Express mens jeans tho spendy do hold up longer but still feel the material wearing out faster then anywhere else in the pants. 

Anybody else got this issue?


----------



## SFW (Jan 8, 2015)

Jeans? Just get those oversized, Puffy bodybuilder pants that all the bigs wear. Be sure to get matching spaghetti-strap tank tops so your look will be complete.


----------



## SFW (Jan 8, 2015)




----------



## maniclion (Jan 8, 2015)

Shower after your workouts and your crotch won't itch so much...


----------



## raysd21 (Jan 9, 2015)

SFW said:


> Jeans? Just get those oversized, Puffy bodybuilder pants that all the bigs wear. Be sure to get matching spaghetti-strap tank tops so your look will be complete.



Yeah I think Antoine Vaillante has his own line.  Cavariccis and spaghetti straps.  

Hey SFW that sounds like another short story.  Haha.

*IRON IN THE 80's

Cavariccis and Spaghetti Straps

by SFW

*


----------



## HeavyB (Jan 9, 2015)

Get you some damn levis... Are you lifting in you jeans like a douchebag in the gym?  Never worn out the crotch but busted some zippers when I am on tren....


----------



## lexar27 (Jan 9, 2015)

Yup wearing jeans and sandals when i squat. How did you guess? haha Hell no man. I can only stand light weight shorts and shirt in the gym. The jeans im talking about is just out and about the world with all the normal skinny and fat kids. The jeans have always been loose fit so i can get them over my thighs but i hate getting huge pants cause i dont have the waist. Ill get a size 34 jeans so i got more material for thighs but my waist is 32. 

Fuck maybe ill just wear sweat pants or zoobaz like the cool kids.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 9, 2015)

Maybe just stop wearing jeans altogether, unless you like the male camel toe... 

Like SFW says, get some of these,


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 9, 2015)

Have you ever seen the Duluth jeans commercial? T think this is what you need,


----------



## lexar27 (Jan 9, 2015)

Crouch without the ouch. Hmm i think you maybe be onto something here with the Duluth jeans.


----------



## Zaphod (Jan 9, 2015)

Or you could just walk around legs bowed out like John Wayne after two weeks in the saddle and sand in his shorts.


----------

